# Show question:what does "Judg" mean?



## K9-Design

Hi Jill, 
That's a code that infodog uses.
I have seen it to mean a dog who was excused from the ring normally it's because it won't let the judge examine it for whatever reason, whether the dog was scared or jumping all over the judge in exuberance, limping, sick in the ring, etc.
However I did see the results code of a dog who was awarded 1st place then "JUDG." The code was as you said, "1/JUDG" next to the dog's name. I can't figure out if it was awarded first place in its class and excused in Winner's or if it was a mistake by Infodog. I have seen mistakes and learned not to take stuff like that on their website as gospel. I've seen other things on Infodog results like awarding two dogs first place in a class, HIT on a 2nd place dog in obedience, etc. The results on Infodog are not official.


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks, Anney. I've seen it in Infodog about ten times, and I feel dumb not knowing what it means. Thank you for giving me the lowdown.


----------



## hvgoldens4

There are things like misbehavior on the dogs part-not allowing the exam, etc. It can also be do to lameness and last due to not conforming to the standard.

JUDG means the dog was excused.


----------



## Ljilly28

Could it be for "products" like nose black or clouds of chalk/pixie dust, for obvious clippering etc, or is that in a different category?


----------



## hvgoldens4

Honestly, in all the years I have been showing goldens, there has only ever been one time(about 12 years ago) that a particular judge was excusing dogs for coloring noses or what he thought were colored noses. That lasted about a month or so and he did it during all his judging assignments. I haven't ever heard of a judge excusing for product in the coat, etc. 

Any other time I have ever heard a dog being excused, it was lame(limping), refused the exam(and was not a young wiggly puppy) or the bite was bad. I have also seen a couple times dogs be excused because of bad behavior to other dogs in the ring but thankfully, that was only a couple times because we certainly have no room for that with goldens.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I've seen a judge excuse a Golden once, for product in the coat. The kicker was, this particular dog did NOT have product in the coat, while a few others there had quite a bit 

I remember the whole excusing for colored nose thing


----------



## Sally's Mom

Tiki got a JUDG when her handler was on another dog in another ring and didn't bring her in for WB. Mind you, the handler wouldn't have told me if I hadn't seen it on infodog(plus her daddy's owner saw it and wondered if Tiki tried to bite the judge!)... and I was still charged!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

I have seen a dog take winners and then in the BOB ring be excused due to stepping on a bee and coming up lame. The judge was so upset but he really had no recourse.


----------



## Ljilly28

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki got a JUDG when her handler was on another dog in another ring and didn't bring her in for WB. Mind you, the handler wouldn't have told me if I hadn't seen it on infodog(plus her daddy's owner saw it and wondered if Tiki tried to bite the judge!)... and I was still charged!!!


Thanks for sharing that story. That is up the alley of why I want to know about this.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Actually, I thought JUDG meant there was a judge's comment which can run the whole spectrum of issues.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki got a JUDG when her handler was on another dog in another ring and didn't bring her in for WB. Mind you, the handler wouldn't have told me if I hadn't seen it on infodog(plus her daddy's owner saw it and wondered if Tiki tried to bite the judge!)... and I was still charged!!!



I once got one when a judge marked his book stating that I did not come back in for RWB when I did. 

It sounds like it means many different things. just as sally's mom commented


----------

